# Vaccinations After Puppy Strangles



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

flyaway said:


> So, following simultaneous puppy strangles and HOD, Riley is doing very well these days. Tomorrow morning will be his very last dose of Prednisone. Our vet wants to see him to re-start his series of puppy shots (have to start back over at the first one, because she says it's as if he hadn't had any of them because he is so long overdue) two weeks after his last dose.
> 
> Do those of you who know about puppy strangles think this sounds about right? Are there conflicting opinions on what to do about vaccinations after puppy strangles/Prednisone?


 
I might suggest emailing Dr. Jean Dodds. I don't know if I would start the entire series over, but would pick up from the last one and get back on schedule. I'd see what Dr. Dodd's thoughts are on this before proceeding, if it were me.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Pointgold-I would check with Dr. Dodds at least. His immune system has been through a lot and I would hate to see the shots start his issues up again.


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys; I'm contacting her.


----------



## neilwilliams (Oct 24, 2011)

*Puppy Strangle*

Hey i hope your dog is ok and i know you posted this in 2008, but my puppy has puppy strangles and he is on steroids. Our vet whats us to start vaccination again this week but we're worried it will start all over again. his only 11 weeks and we noticed it at 7 weeks and he has been treated ever since. any advice????


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Even vaccine manufacturers note that only healthy dog are to be vaccinated. Personally, I would NOT vaccinate your puppy until he is well over the strangles. A basic Google search should turn up this information.

Hopefully one of the vets on the board will chime in.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have not vaccinated puppies until they are over the "strangles." It is a disease near and dear to my heart, so when I go to work tomorrow, I can look in records to see what I have done in the past. Are the lesions gone? Basically the protocol we adopt to vaccinate pups is to give them the vaccines when the maternal antibodies will start to be out of the puppy's system. So you need at least one vaccine between 8 and 12 weeks, with the last one at or later than 16 weeks.


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

neilwilliams said:


> Hey i hope your dog is ok and i know you posted this in 2008, but my puppy has puppy strangles and he is on steroids. Our vet whats us to start vaccination again this week but we're worried it will start all over again. his only 11 weeks and we noticed it at 7 weeks and he has been treated ever since. any advice????


Riley is a very healthy and happy 3-year-old now. It took us quite awhile to get him off steroids when he was a puppy, because the puppy strangles kept recurring each time we tried. But once it finally cleared up completely, we got him caught up on his vaccinations, and he has been fine ever since.

Good luck!! I know it's hard to be so worried about a sick little puppy. I hope yours comes out just as well as ours has.


----------



## neilwilliams (Oct 24, 2011)

Well next week is D- Day our 13 week puppy Farley is off the steriods and is due to be vaccinated again. Still not sure if it's the right thing to do as his bouncing around and is really really happy and would hate to see him go down hill again! I've done alot of research on the net and seen it can! happen all over again.


----------

